# What is CMS considering a week is?



## JM.Geyer (Dec 3, 2009)

New guidelines for 77427 on treatment visit:

Since CMS has changed its guidelines and is now requesting a date range for this code I am needing some help understanding what CMS is considering what a week is.   I understand a week being Sunday thru Saturday and my provider understands this as any day as start date and go seven days to the end date.  So in his case we can have a pt start on Wednesday and end on Tuesday for their week.  However we have had denials when we try his date range as duplicates.  

Can someone please direct me to where the clairfication of what CMS is stating a week is so I can print it out for my provider, and hopefully end this confusing part of this code.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 3, 2009)

A weekly unit of treatment is five fractions or treatment sessions - it does not use a calander week, so use the code after five sessions.  There is a CMS transmittal on this code:

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/Downloads/R1787B3.pdf


----------

